# Sony Vaio Content Folder Watcher (VCFw.exe)



## LtHawk (Jan 28, 2010)

I recently bought a new laptop, a Sony Vaio vgn-fw51mf/h.
Running Windows 7 on it.

I have a problem with the Vaio software...
When downloading something, using uTorrent, the download stops after a few minutes with the error message: The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.

After searching the uTorrent support forum I found out that something locks my files/folders. Lockhunter told me the files/folders were locked by: VCFw.exe

VCFw.exe = Vaio Content Folder Watcher
I searched my pc for installed programs (start-configuration-software) and even msconfig to see if it starts at startup, but can't find the program.
The file VCFw.exe does not come up in a search.
Lockhunter told me the file is located in the path: C:\Program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher and indeed it is..

My questions:
- What is VCFw.exe and what does it do?
- How can I stop VCFw.exe locking files/folders?
- Is it essential software or can I delete it?
- If it's not essential nor useful, how can I delete it?

Hope someone can help me with these issues, and I'm Dutch so sorry for my English..

Thanx


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF as per forum rules we are unable to help with issues involving torrents


----------



## LtHawk (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry, I did not know that. Please delete my thread.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No need to worry if you don't ask the question you won't get a answer


----------

